# Electrical Plugs



## Dale Eldridge (Jul 26, 2015)

Are the electrical plugs in the roomettes two prong or three prong?


----------



## J-1 3235 (Jul 26, 2015)

Three prong....


----------



## PVD (Jul 26, 2015)

Because the receptacle is a single, and in most cars is recessed slightly it is usually a good idea to carry a plug strip with a cord. I try and get one that is long enough so I can rest the strip between the tray table and the window, other folks have different thoughts. In todays world, with cell phones, tablets, e-readers, and laptops being commonplace, one receptacle rarely cuts it.


----------



## GG-1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Aloha I carry these http://www.herringtoncatalog.com/products/pass-thru-liberator-cords-set-of-5plus use them in all sorts of other uses beside the train.

btw: this was the first site in the list that carries them, there may be cheaper places.

Aloha


----------



## BCL (Jul 26, 2015)

If you can deal with lower current, a laptop plus the USB ports on the laptop can charge a bunch of devices, since the large majority of devices come with USB cords.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jul 26, 2015)

GG-1 said:


> Aloha I carry these http://www.herringtoncatalog.com/products/pass-thru-liberator-cords-set-of-5plus use them in all sorts of other uses beside the train.
> 
> btw: this was the first site in the list that carries them, there may be cheaper places.
> 
> Aloha


I could see even one of those being useful to allow multiple use of an outlet.


----------



## acelafan (Jul 26, 2015)

I usually carry a 3-outlet tap (with wide spacing between the outlets, Dollar General usually has them), a regular extension cord that has 3 outlets on the receptacle end, and a 3-prong adapter. I usually end up using a combination of such things at some point during my trip, in the roomette, coach, or station waiting area. Sometimes it's to share an outlet another person has completely occupied with their charger.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Aug 21, 2015)

I always use a surge protector incase there are any spikes powering up/down during thee trip. My surge protector strip has extra space on the last two plug ins to accommodate the larger transformers. I put mine under the window or on the arm rest pushed back against the wall. Note: since the one outlet is slightly recessed, 90 degree plugs do not seat well.


----------



## jimsinsky (Aug 31, 2015)

Being recessed, many transformers don't fit. Also, I found duct tape is handy because many plugs are very loose and plug doesn't stay in.


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 31, 2015)

jimsinsky said:


> Being recessed, many transformers don't fit. Also, I found duct tape is handy because many plugs are very loose and plug doesn't stay in.


Aloha

If the plug is loose in the socket there is a danger of heating that if severe enough can caus a fire.


----------



## iggy (Sep 6, 2015)

Fire mentioned - but every time I see these threads - no one seems to be concerned about overloading outlet with to may devices - which in itself could lead to a fire. I've yet to see a need for duct tape to be used to keep something plugged in properly.

I have seen the clear tape over vents trick - really annoys those of us who like air on a hot day. Having to take off your project so we can enjoy our trip - not exactly a friendly way of doing things.


----------



## BCL (Sep 7, 2015)

iggy said:


> Fire mentioned - but every time I see these threads - no one seems to be concerned about overloading outlet with to may devices - which in itself could lead to a fire. I've yet to see a need for duct tape to be used to keep something plugged in properly.
> 
> I have seen the clear tape over vents trick - really annoys those of us who like air on a hot day. Having to take off your project so we can enjoy our trip - not exactly a friendly way of doing things.


Most users don't really get to the point where it would overloaded. I think most are just using them to plug in wall warts or other small power supplies. My shaver's power supply has a rating of 9 watts.

Now if you've got something like a pressure cooker or a hair dryer, then it might be possible to overload it. The strangest thing I ever heard of was some national park (Yellowstone maybe) had one member kill the electrical system in several cabins by using a rice cooker.


----------



## willem (Sep 7, 2015)

I too have seen outlets that hold the plug quite loosely. I don't doubt that some would benefit from a little tape to hold the plug in place.


----------



## granny1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Does anyone have any pictures of the electrical plugs on the auto train?


----------



## fixj (Sep 7, 2015)

Plugs on the Auto Train would be the same as any Superliner except possibly the Lounge car. Auto train Lounge cars are converted from SuperLiner diners. I don't remember the plug configuation in the lounge cars.


----------



## fixj (Sep 7, 2015)

Here is a pix of the plug in our Auto Train Bedroom. I have a power strip plugged into it. This power strip also hase two USB ports.


----------



## GG-1 (Sep 8, 2015)

Aloha



willem said:


> I too have seen outlets that hold the plug quite loosely. I don't doubt that some would benefit from a little tape to hold the plug in place.


Whether the loose connection is the result of undersized/worn out male of female socket, this looseness causers arcing and heating which is dangerous. Taping a plug to stay in an Edison socket is dangerous.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2015)

Oh wow fixj thank you so much for the picture, for some reason I was picturing the plug over by the table but glad it's not.


----------



## chakk (Sep 8, 2015)

plugs in roomettes are also in the seat back, but there is no closet between seat and window, so a multigang plug with a longish cord could sit on the foldout table, if you don't want it to sit on the seat itself.


----------



## PVD (Sep 13, 2015)

Edison socket is absolutely technically correct, but a rarely used term. Sort of like a 4 and 11/16 inch box. If I don't ask the apprentice to bring up some 5 inch boxes I might be standing there for a while. 2 points on a serious note though: if you overload a correctly wired circuit in a significant fashion for any length of time, the overcurrent device protecting it should trip (or blow if a fuse) well before it heats to fire danger. Also, in the roomette, many people like to use a plug strip with a cord long enough to let it rest on the window sill behind the fold up table when it is in its stowed position. This way stuff doesn't fall on you or get tangled up in you blanket when you are sleeping


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 13, 2015)

GG-1 said:


> willem said:
> 
> 
> > I too have seen outlets that hold the plug quite loosely. I don't doubt that some would benefit from a little tape to hold the plug in place.
> ...


Nearly every Superliner sleeper socket I've ever encountered was loose as a goose. I guess the only way Amtrak maintenance is ever going to bother repairing or replacing a loose socket is if something melts or burns first. One of the reasons I recommend lighter weight angled extension cords is to counteract the tendency for everything to fall out over and over again.


----------



## zephyr17 (Sep 14, 2015)

My experience is the "flat" plugs as shown do not work in the Superliner I outlets, which are kind of recessed. I carry a power strip with a regular plug.


----------



## neroden (Sep 28, 2015)

Since nearly everything electronic I take on a trip is now powered by USB, I take one of these:

http://www.amazon.com/Anker-Desktop-Charger-PowerIQ-Technology/dp/B00GTGETFG


----------

